# Happy Haunting from Austin!



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi everyone! I've been reading this forum off and on for a couple of weeks as I gather the courage to take on a talking skeleton project. This is BY FAR the best forum I've come across. You guys really rock!

My love of haunting started on a Halloween eve in about 1969, when I was around 7 years old. My older sister (High school age) and her boyfriend hung a tetherball from a rope line which was rigged on a pulley between two trees and put a sheet over the ball so it would look like a ghost. Then they enclosed the front porch in sheets, and cut a hole for her head and 1 for her arm/hand. Her boyfriend spent the night up in a tree, activating the pulley causing the ghost to swing across the yard as Trick or Treaters ran screaming toward the front door, only to be greeted by my sister's "hideous" head and "dangling" arm, wrapped in white cloth like a mummy. All the while, a great "laughing box" laughed this sinister yet hysterical laugh. I was hooked!

I've survived being called a nerd by my kids, and I think, deep down, they might actually like the fact that their friends think our house is pretty cool. But, to make them (and me) happy, I began some major renovations and eliminated some of the more "corny" props. Now, I'm focusing on my true dream - to build animatronic props. 

You guys have given me so many cool ideas, I can't wait to get some of them working!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You are so right about this being the best forum! Creative,Friendly,Artistic,Addictive. You can find it all here.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! We think it's the best also, and it's the members that make it so. Except for maybe Trishaanne,Ms.W.,JoiseyGirl,Turtle, Fangs, But the others are great!!! <<<<<<< LOL Joke joke joke (Vlad runs to hide)
Stop into chat and meet everyone when you have time. 
Post any pics if you have them, we love to see everyone's work.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, Consultlkr. Post some pics when you finish your skelly


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome -- boy you dont know what you just got yourself into :devil:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!

Vlad speaks the truth, well that is what he tells me??? LOL

Run Vlad, RRRUUUNNNNNNNN.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the site, it really is great!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

From one "nerd" to another, welcome to the family!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome! Good luck with the Skeleton!


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Good to see a fellow Austinite. I don't know how many of us there are here...maybe we should do a roll call some day.


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

I bet there's a least a few Austinite's among us! I'll post some pic's as my project progresses - once i figure out how to do it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Consultlkr


----------

